# Ted Donnelly's series on baptism



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 10, 2014)

Allow me to recommend the Revd Ted Donnelly's 6-part series of sermons on baptism; these sermons are more pastoral than controversial, so you should find them edifying. They are also fairly brief, each sermon being about 30 minutes long.


----------



## Tirian (Jan 10, 2014)

Could not agree more - an excellent series!


----------



## Tirian (Jan 10, 2014)

I think it was Pastor Donnelly's presentation of the continuance of covenant inclusion that helped me let go of my baptistic upbringing.


----------



## JP Wallace (Jan 10, 2014)

I think it would be a useful excercise for RB'S to listen to these, as they are edifying, pastoral, warm and preached by an excellent man who knows RB's well, if nothing else it will help us understand each other better.


----------



## Tirian (Jan 10, 2014)

If it weren't for the RB's we wouldn't have the excellent series Ted preached on Heaven & Hell - and we would all be the poorer for that.


----------



## TomVols (Jan 20, 2014)

I just downloaded these to my iPhone and can't wait to hear them as a RB on the verge of being a Presbyterian


----------



## deleteduser99 (Jan 20, 2014)

I remember Donnelly best for his deep friendship with Pr. Albert Martin. Separate sides of the issue, yet very close to one another.


----------



## TomVols (Jan 28, 2014)

I am working my way through these. These are stellar. Wonderful and warm, rich in content, gracious in presentation. I can't recommend them highly enough.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 28, 2014)

So far I've listened to the first message and appreciated his irenic approach. I'm hoping to finish listening to the series soon. Having studied both sides of the issue for so long, I'll be a little surprised if I hear something that I've never heard before. But you never know. Sometimes simply stating something in a slightly different way can make a difference.


----------



## Logan (Feb 3, 2014)

My wife and I listened to the first two sermons yesterday. I've appreciated Pastor Donnelly's ministry in the past and these messages are excellent so far. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Feb 3, 2014)

I took Rev. Wallace's advice in post #4 above and listened to this series as I traveled to preach at a wedding. It was excellent: informative, balanced, pastoral, and warmly congenial toward those with whom Pastor Donnelly differed. Well worth the time, insightful, and edifying.


----------



## JP Wallace (Feb 3, 2014)

Glad you 'enjoyed' it Reagan! Ted would be too.


----------



## Hemustincrease (Feb 4, 2014)

Listened to the first four so far. He raises points I have never properly considered before. Does anybody know if he has written a book on the subject?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 5, 2014)

Hemustincrease said:


> Listened to the first four so far. He raises points I have never properly considered before. Does anybody know if he has written a book on the subject?



So far, he has not done so. If I get the chance, I will try to find out if he has published anything in _Reformed Theological Journal_ (or anywhere else) on the subject.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Feb 5, 2014)

JP Wallace said:


> Glad you 'enjoyed' it Reagan! Ted would be too.



I did, sir, and passed it along to a few brothers on both sides of the baptismal waters. 

I'll second the request to see anything he's written along these lines. 

Grace to you.


----------

